# staying in ankara , turkey



## 1774760 (Nov 17, 2021)

hi .. 
well in another group i posted this got no reply this time i post here hope its is a right place .sorryy if its not.
i would like to know which part of ankara in cankaya and yenimahalle is more suitable to a family 4 to stay in . especially during summer . 
last summer qe stayed in a residence for a month around yildiz kule but all out going were by taxi we couldnt go by bus because of the baby we couldnt go so far to a bus station . also stores and shops were rare only two or three groccery shops were there no bakery no cafes only one far restaurant and one far park . but the area were so clean and quite and very clean apartment .
so kindly if you know a place or area which is better in almost everything or you have you own experience please write to me .

thank you .


----------



## Furkan_I (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi, 

I would suggest Gaziosmanpasa area, especially look around places around Karum shopping center. A neat and multinational area. Very close to shops cafes and there are lots of embassy workers living around. The Turkish community living there generally knows English.


----------

